# Now THIS is interesting. O-gauge loco converted to S



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120852957301

Looks like he took a standard 4-4-2 chassis and put in the motor and electronics from the lionel, and then made some kind of bracket to hold the Lionel chassis in place. Very cool. 

Charles.


----------

